# PIC'S of my Buddies----------- Pic Heavy



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Some Pic's of my living room walls and man cave and some of Sharon's mounts *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Say's I don't have permission to edit my post so I"LL REPLY*

*Sharon Killed the Hog and caught the Lake Trout {first fish} --The Mule Deer only one I ever shot {corner mount} The next two Whitetails Sharon shot {6pts} ---Man the years flew by all old mounts. The 4 pt WT with the Snow Goose was taken in 92. He Dressed at 182 lbs and was 6 years old. The Coyote Hanging left of the Gray Fox is my largest shot while calling {howling} He weighted 42 lbs----------------------------------------------*

*svb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you need some more mounts and pelts to hang Skip.lol--- I like the rugged ruffed grouse.

You need a turkey to match that and the pheasant---

awprint:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It's like an episode of hoarders for a hunter....nice collection!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now there is a wildlife museum, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

All good mounts bud but you missed some as I didn’t see the chippy or the full mount white tail buck


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OK POKEY THAT CHIPPY Was stealing corn so I shot him with 17 rem pistol. Only half left so I felt back so took him in the shop and mounted what was left he sits in the living room on the window sill. The rest are still out in the shop -----------------------------------*


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cabela's has nothing! My eyes hurt! Thanks for sharing!

The only thing that would make it better is 1/2 dozen #4 double spring traps sprinkled in!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need bigger walls Skip !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of memories there.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

There you go skip


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Skip... No Muskrats?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

---*APH THE FEW I TANNED I GAVE TO MY GREAT GRAND KIDS, GUESS I NEED TO GO DOWN TO THE CREEK THIS FALL AND CATCH A FEW------------------------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> Cabela's has nothing! My eyes hurt! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> The only thing that would make it better is 1/2 dozen #4 double spring traps sprinkled in!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


 At least one ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I see some conibears


----------

